# I got my own Hauntcast segment!



## Otaku

Congrats, Doc! I know you'll do well with this - you're definitely a "thinking-out-of-the-box" prop builder!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Here's a link explaining the Prop Guy's departure from the show. Seems they have job commitments that takes all thier time away from putting a segment together. 

Mad Props to Steve-O and Geoff! - Garage of Evil!!


----------



## Terra

Very exciting and congratulations! Your props are top-quality and I can't wait to hear your tips and how-to's.


----------



## Haunter

Ooh! This should be exciting! Congratulations.
Now to think up some good questions to ask the Dr.


----------



## Guest

(applauding....) Congrats!!!!


----------



## Baron Samedi

My Congratulations, Doc.
I've always been impressed with your ingenuity with animated props.

Steve O and Geoff will be a hard act to follow no doubt, but I think DJChris has made a great choice for their successor.

Wishing you every success, and looking forward to hearing you on the show.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Congratulations, Dr. !! That sounds great to me, with your expertise and also the fact you are a forum member just like us!
Is your first segment going to be on the December show?
I've got good question for you. I'll PM it to you shortly.
(Can I have your autograph?)


----------



## Dr Morbius

DaveintheGrave said:


> Congratulations, Dr. !! That sounds great to me, with your expertise and also the fact you are a forum member just like us!
> Is your first segment going to be on the December show?
> I've got good question for you. I'll PM it to you shortly.
> (Can I have your autograph?)


Yes, I'll be on the December show coming up. Since it was on VERY short notice, I only was able to take two questions I see on the boards that come up regularly, so it's fairly short, only 7.5 mins long. 

Actually, I want YOUR autograph..I'm a huge fan of yours!

Thanks everyone for the encouragements. It means alot to me. 

You guys don't have to PM me, just post them here, it'll be easier to have them all in one place.

Thanks again!


----------



## Terra

Oooh, oooh! _<raises hand>_ I've got a question!

Okay, I had 5 pneumatic props _(with lights, powered speakers and the solenoids)_ this year and so I had a mess of electrical cords all over the garage. Is there a more streamlined way to run electricity to the props? Like using a different wire that comes in a spool so I can get exact length and then spice in or something? I hope I'm making sense with what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Rev. Noch

Terra said:


> Oooh, oooh! _<raises hand>_ I've got a question!
> 
> Okay, I had 5 pneumatic props _(with lights, powered speakers and the solenoids)_ this year and so I had a mess of electrical cords all over the garage. Is there a more streamlined way to run electricity to the props? Like using a different wire that comes in a spool so I can get exact length and then spice in or something? I hope I'm making sense with what I'm trying to say.


I'm a computer geek by day, so what comes to mind to me the easiest is using Cat5 computer cable. There are 8 wires in Cat5 which could be used to run low voltage to trigger relays or whatever.Then you would just need the control Cat5 wire and one power wire to each prop in line.

You could also possibly get some conduit to hide it all in.


----------



## Terra

Rev. Noch said:


> I'm a computer geek by day, so what comes to mind to me the easiest is using Cat5 computer cable. There are 8 wires in Cat5 which could be used to run low voltage to trigger relays or whatever.Then you would just need the control Cat5 wire and one power wire to each prop in line.
> 
> You could also possibly get some conduit to hide it all in.


I see what you are saying but I run an extension cord and then have that in a power strip so I can get the power to the three things. The problem that I'm having is the excess extension cord coiled up and sometimes the power strip also has excess length so I still have a mess. If I do the Cat5, I'm thinking I'd have yet another cord running to the prop if I understand what you are saying correctly.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I appreciate the responses to the questions, but if you respond, please post a new different question..afterall that's what I need! BTW, you can use 1" PVC to thread extension cords through to use as conduit...that was going to be my response (still will be). Also you can paint them black or dark green to hide the pipe.


----------



## savagehaunter

Sorry to see the Garage of Evil guys leave, But you will do a good job. Congrats to you.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

good luck! You'll do great doc!


----------



## Deathtouch

Good luck my friend. And stay scary! LOL


----------



## Rev. Noch

Terra said:


> I see what you are saying but I run an extension cord and then have that in a power strip so I can get the power to the three things. The problem that I'm having is the excess extension cord coiled up and sometimes the power strip also has excess length so I still have a mess. If I do the Cat5, I'm thinking I'd have yet another cord running to the prop if I understand what you are saying correctly.


I suppose then I misunderstood the question. I was thinking you were referring to the control lines for the props going from the control device (such as a DMX relay box) to the props themselves.

In case it's relevant to someone, Instead of having a star topography of full 110V lines going from the hub to each of the props, it could be replaced by the single line of Cat5 and some relays.

To reduce the cord clutter, I bought some extension cords this year for my lightning controller that had an electrical plug every 8 feet or so. Here is a link to a similar cord, though I was able to find mine at Lowes. Amazon.com: Multi Outlet Extension Cord: Home Improvement Is that more what you were looking for?


----------



## scary1215

Congradulations! By the way ur props r really great. Hope u make it far. Maybe a question could be something simple like how to make an animated prop


----------



## Dr Morbius

scary1215 said:


> Congradulations! By the way ur props r really great. Hope u make it far. Maybe a question could be something simple like how to make an animated prop


Thanks! Good question, but more useful if it's more specific, like how to make a head oscillate, or how to hack a Boris skull, that kind of thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's the best and easiest way for a novice to unstick one's head from the garage floor after one has had a "glue gun incident?"


----------



## dionicia

Here's a really good question. What is a stepper motor, how does it differ from other motors and how can a haunter best use them?


----------

